# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.2 is out 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.2 is out!  *We have added support for LG G3, Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1, Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 and Samsung Galaxy Ace 4!*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.2 Release Notes: 
🐙 *Added support for the following models via eMMC:*   *LG F460K* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung GT-N8000* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SGH-I527M* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files. *Samsung GT-I9205* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SM-G357FZ* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files🐙 *All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the Software)*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

